# This weeks haul!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

The MoW are from the 'Devil site' the rest are from www.cigarplace.biz They have some of the best prices I have found.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!! That all i can really think to say.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool mike I love cigarplace I swear by them.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pickup!!!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Hiding your cigar purchases from me, and you didnt think Id find out on here? geez, we're practically married now


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

oh yeah, nice haul babe!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> Hiding your cigar purchases from me, and you didnt think Id find out on here? geez, we're practically married now


:sweat: Oops! :brick: :huh_oh:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> oh yeah, nice haul babe!


Dont worry baby I will share. :biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Dont worry baby I will share. :biggrin:


get a room you two. Oops nevermind:lol:


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

hey, you just made me realize something...those cigars will be all mine, um, ours pretty soon...okay, KEEP ON HAULIN'! :biggrin:

...so I can steal yo ceegars, fool


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Amazing haul!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet haul *You All*:biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

That's a mother load of a haul....very nice


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Some of my favorite smokes --very nice pictures---I see you will be busy!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice score. That is a nice stash. Enjoy those ya'll.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

some great pickups Mike and Yesenia


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome haul Mike!!

ps. Watch out with (almost)family who smooks cigars!! :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice haul Mike ,very nice!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That Man O War box is super sexy. And the Tats aren't half bad either.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> get a room you two. Oops nevermind:lol:


LOL!!! I was thinking the same thing!!! Awesome haul Dozer!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great selection, Doz!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

real Nice Haul


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

What do you think of the Nording's, those are the only ones's I've not smoked.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> What do you think of the Nording's, those are the only ones's I've not smoked.


They are one of my favorites. Very rich and smooth.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

wow. and they say that the economy is failing. Nice pick ups


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam Great Haul for sure


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I checked out cigarplace.biz and they had to close until they get restocked! Wow!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome pick-ups! Especially the LFDs!:dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very sweet hanks for the pics


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice dude


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> Hiding your cigar purchases from me, and you didnt think Id find out on here? geez, we're practically married now


Funny as hell!! Nice haul ya got there. The Devil Site sends mine every Thursday and it always feels like Christmas. You might need a wheelbarrow to get your haul from the mailbox to the house. Nice score!

Quote:
Originally Posted by GreySmoke 
What do you think of the Nording's, those are the only ones's I've not smoked.

Great, another cigar I haven't tried and will put on my TS ( To Smoke ) list. The hobby continues unabated with my fellow enablers!:bolt:


----------

